# Can it be a B12 deficiency?



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I live 9 years with DP/DR, but I also have a B12 deficiency.

9 years ago, I also have a B12 deficiency, but my doctor does nothing... he didn't give me B12 injections.

So, 5 years ago, my B12 was so low, it was not measuring... I think it was zero...

My question is: can you get DP/DR when your B12 level is very low? Or is it nonsense?

Are there other people with a low B12? And did it helps you to cure the DP/DR?

I should like to hear from you!

Greetings!


----------



## TheMellow (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a B6 and B12 defiency. My body didnt/doesnt absorb it correctly or something like that, its been a while since i got it checked. Ive also had DP/DR for like 8 years now. I dont know if theres a correlation, but ive got the same thing.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi TheMellow,

Thank you for your respons ;-) .

You also have a B6 deficiency....What kind of symptoms do you have of a B6 deficiency?

I don't now if I have a B6 deficiency, but sometimes I take a multi-supplement of B-vitamines.



> My body didnt/doesnt absorb it correctly or something like that


For me, it is also the same... Every month I must go to my doctor for a B12 injection, but the B12 injections doesn't help me to cure the DP/DR....

And you, for you the same? Does the B12 injections help you to minimalize the symptoms of DP/DR?

So, you have 8 years DP/DR. It is also a long time.... And it is so scary to have DP/DR....

Do you have DP/DR chronic?

What have you done for therapies to cure or to minimalize your DP/DR?

I now, it is so frustrated that nothing helps.....

I hope for you (and for me) that there is a solution to cure the DP/DR!

Greetings!


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Go away with your spam!!!!


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Go away Jaintaink!!!!


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Can a moderator delete this spam...?


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Can someone delete this spam, or delete Jaintaink as member?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

I think being deficient in anything can make you feel odd, DP/DR no doubt being one of those feelings for some. It throws your body out of balance.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Delicate,

Thank you for your respons ;-) .



> I think being deficient in anything can make you feel odd


Yes, it's true. No matter in what you are deficient. For example, iron makes you tired, etc.



> DP/DR no doubt being one of those feelings for some.


for some... but not for me... unfortunately..... ;-) .

You always must have a good concentration of vitamines and minerals in your blood, to feel good ;-) .

Greetings!


----------

